# No sound from TV :(



## brad2020 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey everyone at shack

this is my first time in this forum with a question in hand

I just purchased a Lg HT903WA home theatre system, i have connected this through a HDMI cable to my TV, which happens to be another LG product..
however i have i could not get any sound when i was running normal TV channels, in CD n DVD mode aswell as IPOD mode its all fine, just no sound from TV, eventhough it is recognized by it...

Please help..

thanks loads


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



brad2020 said:


> i have connected this through a HDMI cable to my TV, ... i could not get any sound when i was running normal TV channels, in CD n DVD mode aswell as IPOD mode its all fine, just no sound from TV, eventhough it is recognized by it...


Have you checked the setting on TV and HTIB system to see if everything is correct??? ...maybe you have a setting on TV to activate HDMI out on TV.

How are you sending the audio signal from TV to HTIB??? ...I assume the HDMI you mention is from HTIB to TV, but you need another cable from TV out to HTIB in to be able to hear the normal channels...:yes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you using a cable box or Direct TV, or something like that?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brad2020 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey guys, thanks alot for your prompt response

well my TV is connected to my HT system Throught HDMI cable, and i thought that would be enough for Full HD (1080p) Up-scaling
i mean isn't that what HDMI supposed to do ??:dunno:
or do i still need to connect another cable (aux opt cable)

and also HT system is connected straight to TV, no cable boxes.
I have also checked the settings and everything's all fine. tv recognises the ht system aswell,
just no sound on tv channels !!

any ideas guys ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

brad2020 said:


> any ideas guys ?


Yup, I think I have it. The HDMI connection between the HTIB and the TV is carrying audio and video from the HTIB to the TV. That’s why the DVD player is working fine – no problem. 

However, if you’re not using a cable box or satellite receiver, that means your TV is acting as the tuner. So the reason why you’re not getting any TV sound is because _you need to send an audio signal from the TV to the HTIB._ You’ll have to check the output connections on the TV and the input connections on the HTIB to figure out what’s available for you to use. Both the TV output and HTIB input need to be the same thing – HDMI, digital coax or optical, or regular red/white RCA audio jacks. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brad2020 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Both the TV output and HTIB input need to be the same thing – HDMI, digital coax or optical, or regular red/white RCA audio jacks.


hey Wayne
thanks alot for your response

i am getting a digital coax first thing tommorow and will be trying it out.
i was just wondering why it wouldnt work on HDMI alone, because as u said both tv and htib have the same output and input.. 
well ill see if it works tommorow, if it does then im guessing my tv doesnt include a hdmi output,
pity tho it was a new model TV..:sad:

Thanks neways =]


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brad2020 said:


> ... im guessing my tv doesnt include a hdmi output...


:scratch: ...How are you connecting TV to HTIB???

Do you have two HDMI cables connected between HTIB and TV???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you get sound from the TV speakers at all when watching TV channels? You may not have the speakers turned on in the TV's menu.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

salvasol said:


> :scratch: ...How are you connecting TV to HTIB???
> 
> Do you have two HDMI cables connected between HTIB and TV???


I don't know much about HDMI (my gear is hopelessly outdated). Being digital it seems like theoretically it could pass signals back and forth on the same cable, but I don't think it does, right? It's a "one-way street" like other connections - i.e., an output connects to an input?

I'm not positive the connections his LG HTIB has; the specs say it has both in and out, but a picture I found of the back panel looked like it only had one HDMI - presumably an output.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

